# Drug side effects, what to expect



## Vickibrighton (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi ladies,
After 3 1/2 years of TTC no. 2, countless tests etc we are officially on the IVF route - I started Buserelin injections on Sunday after going on the pill for 3 weeks, I'm so excited/anxious etc I could burst! Can anyone help me with what to expect side effects wise etc? I've woken today with a thumping headache that won't shift, feel horrendously tired and like a cry would make me feel a whole lot better, is this normal? And is this likely to increase/stay the same/reduce? I'm just trying to get my head around what to expect, I know everyone is different but wondered what your experiences are? Bless hubby, he wants to take me out for a lovely dinner on thursday before we get truly underway with everything, but the way I feel right now I can't imagine being able to face it :-(
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Vicki,  I was very emotional throughout; that could have been hormonal perhaps due to the drugs but it could also have been just that I was pinning all my hopes on on one cycle.  I didn't suffer from any headaches or out-of-the-ordinary tiredness.  Hopefully, your body is just getting used to your natural hormones being suppressed and you'll feel better soon.  Good luck.


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Vicki

This is tricky one cos like you say everyone is different. I personally didnt get any side affects from any of the drugs apart from night sweats which apart from feeling like id peed the bed every night was easy to cope with. Im just getting to the end of my 2ww at the moment and this has certainly been the hardest part of the whole process. 

I hope everything settes down for you and goes well x


----------



## Vickibrighton (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, headaches have settled a bit as long as I'm drinking plenty of water, now doing 2 injections a day which is starting to hurt, have my first scan Friday to see how its all going.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Vicki when I did my first cycle back on 05 i had major headache issues  but they seemed to lesson has I carried on hope they clear soon good luck for Friday


----------

